# Deep sleep...



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

I tend to see less than a minute of deep sleep a day.

I'm on ics v6, stock kernel, is there anything I can tweak to improve that?

The phone will sometimes be untouched for hours at a time, so I am a little confused as to why no real deep sleeping. I have any apps that sync set to do so no more than every six hours...

Anyone else?


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

82% deep sleep on aokp build 22 using glitch b3. Just to give you a reference.

Sent from my glitched ICS mez


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You should download and install BetterBatteryStats. Look under the "partial wakelock" section and it should show you what app/process is keeping your device awake. I can't say I fully understand all the info that the app gives you, but you should be able to find the culprit. When your screen is off, the device should be in deep sleep most of the time, so I'd say you've got some rogue app or service. Are you looking at the deep sleep stats using CPU spy?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

what governor are you using?

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Using cfq, ondemand.

I'll try that app too.

Thx for the info so far.


----------

